# "KIT" use



## ed4copies (Aug 26, 2010)

How many "kits" do you purchase, when you purchase?


----------



## Pioneerpens (Aug 26, 2010)

anywhere from 1- 20 depending on what and why i'm getting them....of course price is always a factor in there.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 26, 2010)

I wish I could buy in bulk, it would save me a lot of money. Here lately I have been doing only custom so I buy as needed.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't buy many kits anymore but when I do it's usually only a couple at a time . Now parts like cigar clips and transmissions are another story , those I buy to get best price .


----------



## bitshird (Aug 26, 2010)

Haven't been buying ,any lately, but will have to start again I like buying 10 or more per kit, but just can't afford it now. Pen sales for us are WAY WAY down


----------



## markgum (Aug 26, 2010)

like it has been said, depends on the price.  best answer, as many as I need to.


----------



## mick (Aug 26, 2010)

Hard to anwer accurately because number of kits depend on what I'm buying. I tend to buy my less expensive stuff in larger quanities while I buy things like Jr's in as few as possible to get the"first" quanity discount. The Highest end pens I buy only in numbersto keep my current stock at a certain level plus a few extra to have on hand for orders.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 26, 2010)

*For myself*

When I buy for personal use....I usually buy about 10, but more expensive kits I might buy one or two.  How much I buy is often dictated by  minimum shipping charges, I'll buy enough to spread the shipping.  

Since it is related to your question ... my buyers usually buy a minimum of 10 (about 60% buy 10 and 40% by 20 to 100 with 40 being 2nd most popular) slimlines and 5 of higher cost kits and 5 of key chain kits,etc.  Very few buy just one.


----------



## soligen (Aug 26, 2010)

I like variety, so I buy 1 or 2 of several different kits in different platings.


----------



## Willee (Aug 26, 2010)

I buy Slimline kits 100 at a time ... 25 chrome and 75 TN.
American Classic 50 at a time ... 25 chrome and 25 TN.
Sierra kits are bought 20 at a time ... 10 chrome 10 TN.

Is this Market research?


----------



## Mark (Aug 26, 2010)

I usually get 20 - 35, depending on the where the price break falls. Styles like Slims and Diva's I get 50 - 100 at a time just because I know I'll use them up quickly.


----------



## lwalden (Aug 26, 2010)

Like several others have mentioned, I'll normally target a volume designed to provide a price point break. I'll also partner with some local turners several times a year to do a small scale bulk buy, when it involves the more expensive kits.


----------



## mbroberg (Aug 26, 2010)

i do as some of the others have said they do.  I look at quantity discounts and shipping, then decide how many kits to buy.  That generally puts me in the 10 - 19 range.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 26, 2010)

100 or more at a time from CSUSA when I buy by myself. I've also been involved in numerous small G/B's and if a group buy is started here I usually will join.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 26, 2010)

I usually buy kits for the parts that are not available separately. These I buy 10 at a time to get a price break small as it is and to keep my shipping price per kit down. I sometimes buy a single kit to have access to the dimensions of the tubes and pieces for use in making my parts. I also buy other things I need or will need to defray the shiping costs further. 
MIke


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Aug 26, 2010)

I stocked up on kits massively in 2009 when I bought everything a local turner had (total of over 300 kits), so now I only buy to keep a minimum in stock.
I only sell about 10 to 20 per month - I dislike doing shows, seems too much like work to me.

Most of my orders are below 10, but if there is a price break at 10, I'll usually fill in to get there.

.


----------



## nytefaii (Aug 26, 2010)

Generally 5 or less.  I think 10 was my largest 1 time order.  But I don't sell pens, it's strictly a hobby at this point, so there is no income to generate larger purchases.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Aug 26, 2010)

I order 10 kits at once about 3 times a year and a few at a time for the rest. I'm planning on making slightly larger orders less often to get more value for my shipping.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 26, 2010)

Why did I ask?  To establish "discount points" that cater to the customer.

"Industry standard" has been 10, 20, 30, 40, 50, 100.

I wondered why.


----------



## austing458 (Aug 26, 2010)

i just buy the 10 pack of slims from woodcraft...


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Aug 26, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Why did I ask? To establish "discount points" that cater to the customer.
> 
> "Industry standard" has been 10, 20, 30, 40, 50, 100.
> 
> I wondered why.


 

Can I throw in my vote that it be pan-style? In other words, using the total number of kits purchased, instead of it needing to be 10 of the same particular style? 
If that is too rough on the bottom line, maybe in classes of pens?

I understand why some suppliers won't do it that way, but it really 'excites' my buying frenzies.

.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 26, 2010)

Greg,

This is why "market research" polls are helpful.  I had no idea anyone bought in the 1-9 category!!

Now, I will work on a pricing program to accomodate this purchasing pattern.

Live and learn, if allowed to ask the right questions!!


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Aug 26, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Greg,
> 
> This is why "market research" polls are helpful. I had no idea anyone bought in the 1-9 category!!


 
Apparently, yer britches got too big to think in these little numbers!!!  :biggrin:

The reason you are growing is because you treat us all well, and you ASKED for our input. That's a good way to continue your growth.

Count me in that 99.9% of folks who don't mind seeing your posts whether it be materials, discounts, advance notices, new stuff, or market research.

Personally, I've made quite a few bucks off the products and hard work of you, Dawn, and your guest artists, and I'm sure I'm not the only one. I hope you become a zillionaire some day.

Keep up the good work!

.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 26, 2010)

We WILL keep trying.


----------



## mrburls (Aug 26, 2010)

100 plus at CSUSA to get the 25% discount off. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## glycerine (Aug 26, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Greg,
> 
> This is why "market research" polls are helpful. I had no idea anyone bought in the 1-9 category!!
> 
> ...


 
Ed,
  If you're working on a pricing program for your customers, can't you look at your past statistics and find out their "purchasing patterns"?  Or do you not keep up with alot of historical data?


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent question!!!!

The database is wonderful, and yes, I can find out what the buying pattern has been for the kits we offer.

HOWEVER, my PERSONAL pattern was to use the 25% discount and buy quantity, when I was selling pens.  The pattern that I see on Exotics so far has been far smaller purchases.

BUT Exotics' "kit" offerings are VERY limited.  So, I attribute the puny sales to puny product selection.  Shortly, we will be expanding in a big way.  I want to encourage larger quantity sales, but I also want to KEEP the folks who just want to purchase a couple kits.

So, I feel a "wider universe" will give me a better idea of the actual "preferences".  Usually, when I start a poll on IAP, I will get about 125-200 replies.  That is far MORE than the information I can gather from "kit" sales at Exotics.

Make sense??


----------



## RyanNJ (Aug 26, 2010)

ed i buy anywhere from 2-60ish kits at a time. For slims i buy in larger quantities and for the others i only have a few. I like to keep 2-5-10 of each kit around but sometimes that is no possible. right now i need to order slims and I am trying to decide what colors i need before i pull the trigger it will probably be for 40,60 or 100. I try to order 2 kits when i order from places to keep my inventory up or to restock as i use them.. i hope this helps in some way


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 26, 2010)

I've gotten a couple PM's about using our own database.

One thing applies here, that I heard on the radio this morning.  "Pollster" says definitively that candidate A is GOING to win the election.  WHY??  Cause the pollster knows NO ONE who is voting for candidate B.  

Election held, Candidate B wins convincingly.

What went wrong?  Pollster did not survey the "universe", instead he stayed with those who all thought in a similar path.

So it is with using my database.  THOSE FOLKS are our customers, NOW.  We are making them happy and they return.

What about the few lost souls who are NOT yet our customers?  Polls like this may tell me WHY they are not doing business with Exotics and how I can FIX that.

We have developed a nice customer base, but until we have 100% of the IAP and Facebook and Twitter, there is room for improvement.  I will never know HOW to improve, unless I ask for input.

Don't be surprised if our first price break comes at 6 units---never would have CONSIDERED that possibility, until this poll.

Again, Thanks to all who contribute in ANY form!!!


----------



## Monty (Aug 26, 2010)

I voted 10-19, but I usually try to order in groups of 5 or 10 kits of the same type on most kits. On $10 plus kits, it's more like 2-4 kits at a time.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 26, 2010)

Anybody up for a *GROUP BUY* from Exotics!:wink::biggrin:

Sorry Ed just to tempting to pass up​


----------



## Hucifer (Aug 26, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> <El Snippo>
> So it is with using my database.  THOSE FOLKS are our customers, NOW.  We are making them happy and they return.
> 
> What about the few lost souls who are NOT yet our customers?  Polls like this may tell me WHY they are not doing business with Exotics and how I can FIX that.



Bingo! Ed you hit the nail on the head. Too many companies do exactly that. Not enough companies do what you are proposing. Well thought out!

As for me, I am still buying a few kits here and there trying to find what I like, what works well, what looks good... etc. I will look at stuff on clearance first, because I may not like the kit, or screw it up the first go round. I'm not selling yet, because I don't feel I'm there yet, so I have nothing coming in and therefore won't buy in large lots...

Just my .02...


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Aug 26, 2010)

If you are wondering what kits I would like to see, Slimline pro clickers 8mm is one of my favorites and better quality platings TI gold, chrome, black ti, and rhodium. At this point in my penmaking evolution I'm trying to use more durable platings and nicer kits.


----------



## arioux (Aug 26, 2010)

Always over 50, depending of the price break tructure to take the maximum out of the shipping to Canada.  When i need only few kits 10 or less, i buy from Canadian souce.

When i need pwerfume pens (always 100 and up) i get them from Berea and take advantage of their crafter program (100 price break on all the other kits i need).


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, my intention is to keep my life "care-free".

So, you will see Tigold, blkti, chrome as the mainstays.

Yes, there will be some other platings, but only where I truly believe that economy can be achieved without risking "end-user satisfaction".

As I have "looked around" at the sites selling "pen stuff", I have yet to find a "player" in the "sell to the customer" world.  For this reason, I believe Dawn and I bring a unique understanding of "your world".

Lots happening.  But first, Dean is giving the site new muscle so you bullies don't break it again!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 26, 2010)

What I do is I ship Dawn some cookies and she turns around and kidnaps a couple kits from Ed's personal drawer and slides them into an envelope for me.:biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 26, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> What I do is I ship Dawn some cookies and she turns around and kidnaps a couple kits from Ed's personal drawer and slides them into an envelope for me.:biggrin:





HHHhhrrnnnnmmmmmmmppphhh!!!

And I don't even get a COOKIE????


----------



## SteveG (Aug 26, 2010)

I will usually target kit quantity depending on quantity price break points offered by the particular vendor, so quantities vary greatly.


----------



## witz1976 (Aug 26, 2010)

Depends on what I need and the conditions of the discount.  For instance if there is a mix & match I will buy 20 -50 depending on what I need and pricing.  If the Mix & match does not apply until 50 (like a certain company) then I will buy what I need to get the discount.  I may slightly alter my purchase to meet the discount.


----------



## JohnU (Aug 27, 2010)

It was a tough one to answer.  Usually around 20 or so.  When i order diplomats I like to keep extra on hand for last minute sales.  When i impules shop for blanks i just pick up a few to replentish the stock with a couple jr's on the side.  My wides friends like the flat top classic twist, so I only order what I need of those since I have to go outside of exoticblanks.com for them.  Maybe someday Ed will stock those in chrome for me. Lol


----------



## Pens By Scott (Aug 27, 2010)

I typically buy in the 10-30 range based on what will get me the best price for that volume range.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## fernhills (Aug 27, 2010)

I buy about 10 at a time in low cost kits. I will buy 1-4 on high end kits. I used to buy more but it is a lot of cash to tie up for months. I am low on other stuff and i just buy a little at a time as i need it.


----------



## ThomJ (Aug 27, 2010)

It may  not be a good way to run a barber shop, but my pen book is for display, I do all custom orders, since I don't sit at craft shows or any other venue. So when I get an order, I usually buy 2-3 of the kits that the customer wants. So far it has worked for me.


----------



## Wildman (Aug 27, 2010)

My last purchase was five kits, normally order in groups of ten, have ordered as many as thirty kits at one time. I like to stay in the five or ten kit order range. I tend to lose things.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Aug 27, 2010)

I think the most I ever purchased at once for myself was pushing 50, but that was when two custom orders came together at the same time, and I added some other stuff since the quantities were high enough to drive the costs down.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 29, 2010)

*multiples of 10*



ed4copies said:


> Why did I ask? To establish "discount points" that cater to the customer.
> 
> "Industry standard" has been 10, 20, 30, 40, 50, 100.
> 
> I wondered why.


 
?ED, Speaking from the standard of slimlines - multiples of 10 because the vendors we buy from pack them in packages of 10 to ship to us unless we pay extra to get them packed in some other quantity.

Because 20/30/40/50/60/70 slimlines all ship for the same flat rate each 10 you add drives the per unit cost down even if you don't lower your price.

For big sellers using pick & pack personell it doesn't take much more time to grab 50 or an item than to grab 10.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 29, 2010)

You're probably "spot on" Smitty!!

But our goal at Exotics is to make the customer's life easier.  Even if it makes OUR life a little harder.  

On a good day, I can open a bag of ten and pull just what the customer wants!!!  And I still have a lot of GOOD days!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

We'll never KNOW what they want, unless we ask---I learn that lesson better every day.


----------

